# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Missing eggs from betta bubblenest

## scarnhost

Just a few days ago,I managed to get a male and female betta to pair up.The male started blowing a bubblenest and I left him alone , thinking the spawning will be successful like my previous pair.When I went home at night, I found eggs scattered on the java moss and the male was busy picking the eggs and spitting them into the bubblenest.I removed the female as I did not want her to eat the eggs.However,I found the eggs gone from the bubblenest and the male was looking very stressed(there were stress lines on him).Did the male eat them? I really do not know why as this male was from my previous batch and the male used for spawning the previous batch did not have this habitof eating eggs.Any help will be appreciated.

----------


## joopsg

It seems that the eggs had hatched, look below the bubblenest. look closely but not to spook the male.

----------


## scarnhost

I did not find any fry.I have another thought.Could the eggs be unfertillised and the male ate them?

----------


## jiajuen900

I had a previous pair who eggs but they never hatched (i presumed) as no fries every appeared. It could be possible that the eggs are not fertilised.

----------


## bettafantastic

Sometimes the male is not experience, so he might eat the eggs
Just condition them again.

----------


## stormhawk

The betta eggs are white in color and it is easy to miss them in the foamy bubblenest. However, a young male is just as prone to eating the eggs. As the others have said, just recondition the pair and try again.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettacloud

Look throough the bubbles thoroughly, pretty hard to spot especially with ketapang color. If no more eggs, re-condition, longer duration this time so they wont fight vigorously while mating. 

All the best.!

----------


## lucasjiang

I think the stress lines explain the situation. When male bettas are stressed, they may eat the eggs. So maybe the male was stressed (shown by the appearance of stress lines), and thus ate the eggs. You can try to reduce disturbance, like put the tank in a slightly dark corner of your room, at a place with less human traffic, so that the male will feel safer.

----------


## johnnyboy

I think most probably it felt stress when you were taking the female out from the tank.
Try to take her out gently without disturbing the male.

----------


## PandaBear

Had troubles like tis too,the male ate the eggs of his during 2 of my breeding attempts ):

----------

